# Getting a hairdryer through Irish customs.



## rdevous (Aug 21, 2009)

A distinguished young woman on a flight from Ireland asked the Priest beside her "Father, may I ask a favor?"

"Of course, what may I do for you?"

"Well I bought an expensive woman's electronic hair dryer for my mother's birthday that is unopened and well over the Customs limits,  and I'm afraid they'll confiscate it. Is there any way you could carry it through customs for me? Under your robes perhaps?"

"I would love to help you, dear, but I must warn you: I will not lie."

"With your honest face, Father, no one will question you."

When they got to customs, she let the Priest go ahead of her.

The official asked, "Father, do you have anything to declare?"

"From the top of my head down to my waist, I have nothing to declare."

The official thought this answer strange, so asked, "And what do you have to declare from your waist to the floor?"

"I have a marvelous instrument designed to be used on a woman, but which is, to date, unused."

Roaring with laughter, the official said "Go ahead Father. Next"


Ray


----------



## desertlites (Aug 22, 2009)

grin.thats good


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 22, 2009)

That is a good one! Took me to the very end...

Eric


----------



## Dutch (Aug 22, 2009)

Poor Father. . . .

Wouldn't it be a shame now if whomever did the translation got it wrong and the word is "celebrate" instead of "celibate"?


----------

